# New golden diet questions.



## TheTwiggsMGW (Nov 26, 2015)

I picked up a hatchling gold tegu at the Raleigh Repticon. I'm pretty sure he's wild caught, but he looks healthy if not a little on the skinny side. He's eating well (pre killed dubia and crickets) and is more skittish than aggressive which I'm sure will switch pretty soon down the road.

Anywho, this is about diet so I'll skip straight to it. I'm going to be picking up a bunch of frozen pinkies and fuzzies next week, but I want to know if I can feed him some venison scraps as treats occasionally, and specifically for training. Also, I read somewhere (can't find it now) that Colombians are only carnivorous and shouldn't have fruits or veggies, but most other places say otherwise. I'm fine with feeding only meat/insects, but the red tegu at work goes crazy for fruit and I'd love to get my Gold on that level some day.

Thanks in advance!

*EDIT:* _I received an answer to this on a separate forum, but if anyone comes here with the same question, here's what I got:

Lean venison is fine if supplemented properly and not fed as a staple. Colombians are omnivorous and should be fed some fruits and veggies if they'll take it.
_
Also, I've already gotten him to eat some grape, working on greens but he loved the grape!

I most likely won't be following this thread any longer.


----------

